# Surviving Trauma Conference



## MedicPrincess (Sep 20, 2008)

*The Annual Surviving Trauma Conference schedule has been published.   Great conference, for all specialties.*

Information has been taken from www.districtoneems.com

*Conference Schedule *


*Friday, November 21, 2008 *

0700-0745 Registration/Continental Breakfast
0745-0800 Welcome, Comment, Introductions
0800-0900 Finding Comedy in Chaos
Patty Wooten, RN
0900-1000 Update on the Current Management of the Injured Patient 
 Gage Oschsner MD
1000-1030 *Break with the Vendors*
1030-1130 Dive Related Injuries
Frank Butler, Jr. MD
1130-1230 Caring for the Injured Child: Now
J.J. Tepas, III MD
*1230-1330 Lunch Provided * 
1330-1430 A Civilian Trauma Surgeon's Experience
Gage Oschsner MD
* EMS breakout session*:  "Learning to Dance"
Judy and Stephen Murphy
*1430-1450 Break with the Vendors *
1450-1550 Caring for the Injured Child:  The Future
J.J. Tepas, III MD
1550-1650 Tools to Take Home
Patty Wooten, RN
1650- 1700 Adjourn:  Evaluations/Certificates

*Saturday, November 22, 2008 *
0700-0745 Registration/Continental Breakfast
0745-0800 Welcome, Comment, Introductions
0800-0900 Sex, Drugs, R&R
Paul Pepe, MD
0900-1000 Oh No, He Didn’t 
 M. Jane Benson, MD 
1000-1030 *Break with the Vendors*
1030-1130 From Dirty Bombs to Nuclear Attacks
Paul Pepe, MD
1130-1230 Lightening Injuries
Robert Patterson, MD
*1230-1330 Lunch Provided *
1330-1430 What the Customer Wants
Bob Murphy, RN, EMT, Esq., FACHE
*1430-1445 Break with the Vendors *
1445-1545 You Had Your Surgery When?
Judy (RN, CCRN) and Stephen (EMT-P) Murphy
Physician Ultrasound Breakout Session (2 hours)
1545-1645 The Gross, The Gory, Stories Behind the Pictures
Judy (RN, CCRN) and Stephen (EMT-P) Murphy
1645- 1700 Adjourn:  Evaluations/Certificates

*Surviving Trauma Conference 2008*​ 
Friday and Saturday Nov. 21-22, 2008

Hilton Garden Inn and Conference Center 
(click to see Hilton Website but call 1-866-916-2999 and ask for "Surviving Trauma Conference Block" to get special rates)

Pensacola Beach, FL


You can register over the phone by calling Lee Smith at (850) 434-4663.  We can only take Visa or MasterCard at this time.
Information can be faxed to (850) 469-5110
If paying by check, Mail to:   District I EMS Council - Trauma Conference Registration
 P.O. Box 11065
                                                       Pensacola, Florida 32524-1065



Fees                                                    Single Day                  Full Conference 
Physicians                                         $160                            $290 
Residents/Active Duty                       $100                             $180 
Nurse Practitioners                           $100                             $180 
Physician Assistants                          $100                             $180 
Pharmacisits                                     $100                             $180 
Nurses                                               $85                               $150 
Allied Health                                      $85                               $150 
Paramedic/EMT/Fire-Rescue            $70                              $120 
Students (in basic training)                 $60                              $100 

Cancellation Policy
A $25.00 administrative fee will be charged on all cancellations up to November 16, 2008.  No refunds will be made after 4:00 p.m. CDT on November 17, 2008.
A $20.00 fee will be charged for all returned checks.


----------

